# Looking to buy a new single head, Which one??



## sonic306090 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Guys.

I'm in the market for a NEW single head, this will be my only embroidery machine to run about 36 pcs. per day.

I'm doing all the research I can, I looked at everything from Redline to ZSK. I'm stuck and going crazy thinking about it. Spoke with ZSK and they sounded great, Spoke with Highland Machines and they sounded great. Now even Redline is starting to look good. Help!!!!!


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm just gonna go ahead and say what most people in these posts and threads say since these all sound like a broken record. Buy a Barudan and be done with it. No need to look at Chinese machines. All salesman always sound great and always say their product is the best. ZSK is a great machine but cost more then a Barudan and the support isn't there. If there were more ZSK technicians then this probably wouldn't be an issue. A Redline or any Chinese machine has no place being compared to a Barudan or ZSK. Just go ahead and wipe Chinese machines out of your mind. You don't need to deal with EC 20, EC 18, EC 12, EC 1 error codes all the time or have to watch a youtube video because you can't find a technician. You also don't need to deal with faulty potentiometers, thread break detect cards, wonky tension, etc. Once a salesman is in your pocket and has your money they don't really care about whether you get service or not. Being in Chicago you have 3 Barudan technicians near you. I know for a fact Redline doesn't have anyone remotely close and ZSK your closest is St Loiuis. My buddy is a Barudan technician directly in Chicago and his mom owns the biggest embroidery shop in Chicago and they have over 100 heads or Barudan.


----------



## sonic306090 (Jul 4, 2013)

Got it, Wiping Chinese Machines from my list, Thank you, What do you think of a Melco, EMT16 a new machine from last year? Not the new EMT 16 Plus.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

sonic306090 said:


> Got it, Wiping Chinese Machines from my list, Thank you, What do you think of a Melco, EMT16 a new machine from last year? Not the new EMT 16 Plus.


Melco is a decent machine with good support. The upside is you get 2 free days of training which is a bonus. A Melco is better then a Chinese machine or SWF but still not as good as Barudan or ZSK. For the price Barudan is gonna be lower then the Melco, Tajima, and ZSk and it is a better machine.


----------



## sonic306090 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you, FYI- I'm Still waiting on a price from Baudan, looking forward to seeing it.

Melco Certified Pre-owned sold by Melco with Digitizing system is $12,200.00

Showroom Model ZSK Sprint 6 w/ stand = $15,195.00 with Pick up & training in St.Louis (4 hour drive each way.)


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

sonic306090 said:


> Thank you, FYI- I'm Still waiting on a price from Baudan, looking forward to seeing it.
> 
> Melco Certified Pre-owned sold by Melco with Digitizing system is $12,200.00
> 
> Showroom Model ZSK Sprint 6 w/ stand = $15,195.00 with Pick up & training in St.Louis (4 hour drive each way.)


Barudan is $14500 plus $450 shipping with a day of training for an additional $600 I could be off slightly but not by much. Your gonna have better parts, resale and support with the Barudan in the long run. The ZSK has great resale and is easily equal to or better then the Barudan is terms of reliability and stitch quality but as I stated the technicians who work on them and are good on them are few and far between.


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

We have 2 Barudans and we are very happy. I bought our first one (single head) around $15k and we spent another $2k on Wilcom e2 and training/setup. Just shy of $17k for teh whole package and it's a great machine.


----------



## KelceyW (Dec 1, 2016)

I gotta agree, Barudan. We run our single head 8-10 hours a day, it's a work horse.


----------



## lesz (Mar 24, 2017)

If price is not a major factor Tajima is the way to go. Quality and service cannot be beat.

Les


----------

